# Dragonfly?



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

Can anyone help identify this huge dragonfly I found in our car today? It was about 6 inches long.


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Wow blimey Jane, I would have sh!t myself and ran a mile. We've just spent the afternoon/evening at a friends playing rounders with the wasps  

Rather impressive though  

S xx


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

LOL I was on the outside and it was shut inside, I heard it headbutting the window!

I went for my phone to take a picture, because I knew my DH would think I was making it up.


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

OMG - I would freak too!  I've seen a few around this year though, but have been outside and away from them!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jane it looks like its an *Emperor Dragonfly *

http://www.uksafari.com/emperordragonfly.htm

/links


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

wow that is beautiful, amazing   they arent harmful to us


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi Dizzi

Thanks for the hint, but I looked that one up on the British Dragonfly society website, and it's green bodied, not black and yellow like mine....

http://www.dragonflysoc.org.uk/animp.html

The closest I could see was the Southern Hawker, not common up here, but loads down South

http://www.dragonflysoc.org.uk/aecya.html

However they say that it should only be 70mm, so I've sent them a message to ask if they can get bigger like this one was.

Jane
xx
/links


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

Had a reply today, it was indeed a fully mature Southern Hawker, which can grow to about 100mm in some cases!!    

Thanks for your help.  

Jane
xx


----------

